

Happy birthday APL - shaunxcode
http://lathwellproductions.ca/wordpress/2010/11/27/happy-birthday-apl/

======
clathwell
Boy, are you guys ever, OUT OF THE LOOP! APL rocks on.

[http://lathwellproductions.ca/wordpress/2010/11/25/thoughts-...](http://lathwellproductions.ca/wordpress/2010/11/25/thoughts-
on-silverlight-apl-guest-morten/)

------
tomjen3
Does anybody still use APL? I assume most of the tasks it was once used for
could be done with R, with the added benefit of being able to read the damn
code, and to not have to buy a new keyboard.

------
rnadna
APL is like that first girlfriend, no longer a possibility for romance, but
remembered fondly.

